# golden puppy coat thickness



## Bogey1455 (Dec 15, 2008)

more pics (10-13 weeks)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I havent a clue on diferences in coats but I just had to say he is gorgeous


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The difference in coats is all controlled by genetics. As for Bogey having a coat like a Lab, I must vehemently disagree. His present coat is definitely Golden like for his age. And he is also a very handsome little boy!


----------



## Alison (Sep 26, 2008)

My 8 month old, Utah, had a very similar coat to you pup's when he was the same age -- fluffy, but not overly so. When he turned about 4 months old, he lost the fluff and his coat seemed very short. I was convinced he was going to have a short-ish coat forever. I did some research and learned that it takes up to 2 years for their adult coat to come in and it can grow even more after that. I started to think about it and I realized I didn't know any adult Goldens who had short coats. As Utah started getting older, little tufts of fur would appear here and there. First he had little tufts on the back of his legs and around his face. Then the hair on his tail started to grow. Then all of sudden, he had nice thick hair on his chest. At 8 months old, he still has a long way to go but he definitely looks like a Golden. He has a full bushy







tail that people always comment on and his feather are getting longer by the day. What I have noticed about him compared to other Goldens his age is that even though his coat is still on the shorter side, it is very thick. The feathers on his front legs are about 1 1/2" long at the moment but they are soooooo thick. Same with the fur around his neck. I am convinced he will have a beautiful coat when he is older. Also, I have noticed that even the Goldens who are super fluffy as little puppies, go through the same "coat development" that Utah has. They all end up looking just like him. I am sure there are exceptions to the rule, but I'm fairly certain that your puppy will have a gorgeous coat when he's older. 

I will try to post some pictures of Utah so you can see his coat, but I never seem to be able to so I'm sorry if it's doesn't work! Actually, maybe someone can help me. Whenever I try to insert an image, it asks for the URL address. I may be totally stupid, but I'm not sure how to do this. I would just like to insert a photo that is saved on my computer. Can anyone help me?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam's coat looked just like that as a puppy! And as you can see in my sig pic, he's definitely not got a short lab coat now! (blondie)


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm no coat expert (there are a lot of them on here) but that pup looks 100% golden to me! I do know what you're talking about though. I've seen some fairly short haired young goldens, but your pup's coat looks at least average to me. On top of that he's an adorable little guy with a GREAT name! Love those wrinkles above his eyes


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bogey1455 said:


> more pics (10-13 weeks)


That is a pretty typical GR puppy coat - it looks quite plush in the photos. He's young, so has a way to go before having what will be his adult coat.
Coat is genetic. Good nutrition and supplements will only bring out the best in what a dog was given by genetics. Frequent bathing helps promote coat growth, but again, will only allow the best of what he has potential for.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi - I have a Bogey to. He is 9 months.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Bogey1455 said:


> more pics (10-13 weeks)


 What a magnificint shot of him with the baby gate behind him


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

He is adorable! I love the pics


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a nice looking boy!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is soo cute!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

He's 100% cutie, that's for sure! I was wondering the same thing about coats when someone asked me if Rufus was a Golden Doodle...that very same day someone else asked if his breeder ONLY bred Goldens or of there were other breeds on the premises "because he seems so fluffy".


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, in my opinion.. there is no hard and fast timeline. Eveny dog is different. But I think that generally by 3 years old the body and coat are mature. 

Here are some photos of Bob showing the changes in his coat. 
The first photo was at 4 weeks, then 12 weeks, 9 months and the last two at 16 months. 

As you can see even at 12 weeks old he still had that fuzzy puppy look. 
By 9 months old the feathers had started to fill in but still no ruff. 
Now, at 16 months old he is developing a very nice ruff. 

Natasha, his mother has a very different coat..... Although her feathers filled in by the first year she really didn't develop a full ruff until she was almost 2 years old.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW Beautiful Dog


----------

